# Where to buy in Singapore



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, 
We are relocating to Singapore and I have kids with allergies. We use a couple of products in Australia and I am wondering if anyone knows if / where I can buy the same in Singapore? 
1. Nuttelex - which is a dairy-free margarine
2. Sanitarium So Good soy milk - I need this particular brand as my daughter refuses to drink any other varieties. 
Many thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Allegedly Cold Storage supermarkets carry Nuttelex margarine, and I think my wife even bought some. Lactose intolerance is fairly common among residents of Singapore, and there are few resident cows, so dairy-free margarine isn't hard to find.

Between Cold Storage, Marketplace, and Jasons you will find Sanitarium So Good. I've even seen their breakfast cereals at Fairprice, and I also found a report from 2010 that So Good is pretty easy to find.

There are a lot of Australians in Singapore. Pretty much everything that Australia exports toward the north of the planet passes through Singapore, and most of the time a bit of it drops off the ships and planes.


----------



## yun (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep, would agree with Cold Storage and Marketplace


----------

